# Charmingly Pink



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's done! Well it's pieced anyway. This is not a great picture and it comes across darker than it actually is, but I didn't feel like dragging it outside to the fence, I will do that after I quilt it.

I can't wait to pick the panto and thread! Gotta go mow first though.

Charmingly pink because it's made out of charm squares... and there's a whole lot of PINK!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

is this the one for your mil? It is beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

You are an amazing quilter-you have really inspired me to move on from my rag quilts-I have so many ideas - just need to get some space set up--please keep on with the pictures-I have a few months before the house is done but I can dream of my own creations looking at yours!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice. YOu really ought to teach quilting classes! Or just color classes!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies! Yes this is the one for my MIL. I really didn't want the floral border... IMHO it was a bit much, I have a pastel pink, yellow and green stripe that I'd have liked to use, but my MIL tastes are more "brilliant" than mine and hubby and I both thought she'd prefer the pink floral border... but at the last minute I had to insert the strip of green as the pink just overwhelmed me, LOL


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

:baby04: Beatiful as usual CJ.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Another beautiful quilt, CJ. I think the floral border is just perfect. Your MIL will love it - not just the colors, but the love that went into it. You are a true inspiration to all of us wannabe quilters. I can't wait until I retire to be able to finally finish all the projects that are still in my head!

Limey


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

If you still would like to use the stripe, you could make bias binding with it.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

It's a lovely quilt and the MIL will love it. I like threadneedle's idea of using the stripe for the binding.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I may use the stripe for the binding, I love striped bindings!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ, of ALLLL your BEAUTIFUL quilts I think this is my all time FAV ;D
I LOVE IT !!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Pink and green together are one of my all time favorite combinations!!,,the flower border is gorgeous and a stipped green binding would finish it off perfectly!! good Job!


----------



## Nana B (Feb 3, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I can only dream of making something that beautiful. You must love your MIL alot. Wish I was close enough to ask you to teach me to quilt.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

CJ said:


> I may use the stripe for the binding, I love striped bindings!


Me too. Especially when cut on the bias. 

_Love_ the quilt. :goodjob:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I hope my MIL likes it as well!

Nana B, there is nothing to this quilt. It's simply 5 inch charm squares sewn together with strips of 5"x2" pieces of sashing, and 2 inch sashing blocks. Quick and easy, and great for scraps!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay, cj! Congrats on getting the top done. It reminds me of an English country cottage. Beautiful!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

CJ, your quilt is beautiful. Lucky MIL You do have an eye for color combinations.
Margo


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks great, CJ!! And I love that small green border! It just makes those other greens pop off the quilt!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I just love it! My grandmother used a lot of pink and green in her house, and now I find myself choosing those colors. Great work!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Beautiful. Looking forward to seeing it finished. I am afraid I am showing my ignorance but, what is panto?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Fae, sorry pantograph. It's an all over quilting pattern generally done on a longarm.

I finished quilting and binding it yesterday. It poured here all day so my fence is too wet to drape the quilt over for a good picture of the front and back, but here's one from inside my sewing room for now.

I didn't have enough of the striped fabric to cut a bias binding out of, so I just used the floral from the border.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Turned out just lovely!! I sure wish I had the time that you do to kick out projects! I don't feel like I've completed anything in months!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful! I am curious about how many hours on average you spend on quilting per week. It takes me a full year or more to finish a project this size, and you just keep them coming! I am not consistent though in quilting daily, weekly, or even monthly. Sometimes months go by with me losing interest in my projects. You're such an inspiration though in how much you get done.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Gosh Ashley, I don't really know! It depends on what else is going on. Some weeks like the last few, I've spent nearly every waking moment in my sewing room, because hot flashes are keeping me up at night and I'm too tired to do anything else... LOL

Sometimes I don't sew for weeks at a time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love it CJ.

You just whip those quilts together. I guess it helps to have you equipment always set up and ready to go.

And be talented!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation CJ. The quilt is beautiful.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

It's really gorgeous!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, you nailed it. Having my sewing space and my equipment out and waiting makes a HUGE difference! This is the first time I've ever had that luxury, and it's perhaps more inspiring to me than anything else.

I well remember the feeling of wanting to start a project, but being overwhelmed by the thought of getting everything out, setting up, and having to put it all away again... rinse and repeat.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

VERY pretty!!!!!!!


----------

